# Sewer stub



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

Deq has just came up with a new rule that all sewer stubs from the main will have to have the 10 foot seperation from the water pipe. This means that if your sewer stub to the house is with in the 10 feet then you will have to go with the pressure pipe. To me this is so stupid because at the property line you can take the sewer pipe and the water line can go back in the same ditch as long as they're of approved metiaral for a building. I am wondering if this is the same rule in your area or is Idaho DEQ just pulling somthing out their , and if you are doing it this way how do you go from the pressure pipe to ABS? 

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

why in the world are you running ABS? ever leave that stuff out on top of the ground in the summer time? after an hour, you could run a string from end to end, and use it for a bow. you know that ABS stands for absolutely bull shirt, don't you? anyway, class 160, 200 IPS PVC water main has the same OD as schedule 40 pvc, you can no hub, fernco, or use a sched 40 SW coupling.


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

dayexco said:


> why in the world are you running ABS? ever leave that stuff out on top of the ground in the summer time? after an hour, you could run a string from end to end, and use it for a bow. you know that ABS stands for absolutely bull shirt, don't you? anyway, class 160, 200 IPS PVC water main has the same OD as schedule 40 pvc, you can no hub, fernco, or use a sched 40 SW coupling.


I agree with you however PVC is not used and the supply houses only stock ABS there for all you will see is ABS.


----------

